# Memorial Day



## greybeard (May 26, 2019)

Names on The Wall that I personally knew, worked, flew and lived with.



We had one memorial service for our losses during LamSon719. One of the guys in the hydraulic shop wrote this regarding that service..for 47 years, no matter where I lived, it has and still does hang on my living room wall. I will not forget them.



If you have not had a chance to go visit the the wall in our nation's capitol, or seen the one that travels the country, do so. It's an extremely humbling experience.


----------



## Baymule (May 27, 2019)

Thank you GB for posting this. Thank you and all the veterans here for your service. 

I went to Huntsville some years back, to see The Wall that travels the country. It was a beautiful service and ceremony. Touching the wall gave me goosebumps.


----------



## farmerjan (May 27, 2019)

A very respectful THANK YOU  to all who served our country. 

Being close to I-81, we see hundreds of motorcycles with vets on their way to DC to the wall to pay their respects on Friday and Saturday.  Today we will see many on their return trip to their homes scattered across the country.  I wish a safe journey to all that returned to continue to serve our country as private citizens.


----------



## greybeard (May 27, 2019)

Tho things seem to always get muddled around/mixed up for this Day of Remembrance and Veteran's Day. Memorial Day is the day we should remember and focus on those who made the ultimate sacrifice.
https://www.officeholidays.com/countries/usa/memorial_day.php

The UK & Commonwealth nations equivalent of US Memorial Day and Veteran's Day is combined as one &  is officially named Remembrance Day but it is in November. It was originally to remember those who perished in WW1, but has been adapted to include all who lost their lives in any conflict or war.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remembrance_Day

There is also an Armed Forces Day, 3rd Saturday of May, that fewer people recognize the existence of, much less celebrate.
It is the day to salute those wonderful folks that are currently serving in our armed forces; active duty and reserve.

The last few lines of this song always get me to thinking..."someday no one will march there at all"..and so it is, but we should not forget that there are names on crosses all over the world.


----------

